# General > Photography >  Anyone know the year this was taken?

## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## Ann

I'll go for 1948 just to start it off!

----------


## angela5

1947      ::

----------


## Buttercup

1945?

----------


## Ann

Are we allowed a second stab at it saying there are new clues? 
1944?

----------


## lin

Can you make it a wee bit bigger so we can read the names?? Thank you ::

----------


## pat

Check crosses in tape on the windows - done during war to stop glass spreading when blasted and broken, where is it, can we have an enlarged photo please

----------


## Seabird

Any help ?
           Colin

----------


## kwbrown111

i think its miller academy not sure which year though

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> Can you make it a wee bit bigger so we can read the names?? Thank you


Bill has put a bigger copy in the school section,and is trying to find out more info,there must be a few in the photo who are still around,lots of them from the Glebe so stir them up,Gleeber2 has a good memory.

----------

